# March Madness Challenge Submit bracket now



## pne123 (Mar 19, 2008)

PNE123 is Challenging You to Men's Tournament Challenge on ESPN.com

This game gives you the chance to win $10,000 by predicting the winner of the most games in the 63 game men's college basketball tournament. A correct selection in the first round counts as 10 points, and in each succesive round the point values are doubled. You can create up to ten entries, and best of all, it's FREE to play.

Get in the action now:

Game Front: http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/frontpage

Here's what else they had to say:

Group Name: Thin Blue Smoke
Password: in my eyes


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

kewl dude.........will be heading over there in a few


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

there now dude.......but am confused on how to navigate.......do i have to sign up to espn?


----------



## pne123 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes, you have to sign up but you do not get any junk mail. I think i get one email a year about march madness.....

click the "sign up for free" link 

see below.

once you are in you click
"create an entry"

then you "create or join a group".  you want to join a group cuz I already created it.
the group name is:
"thin blue smoke"


----------



## jimr (Mar 19, 2008)

You have to create an account. Then after that you can click on "create a bracket or join a bracket". There you can use the bracket name"Thin Blue Smoke" and in the next wondow you can use the password "in my eyes". Should be good to make your picks after that. Good luck.

OOPS.....GOT BEAT TO THE DRAW!!!

Looks like 3 players so far...............Everybody................. JUMP ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

am there now........clicked on create a entry.........but see no join group


----------



## teeotee (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok my picks are in. Since this is free i'm going with soem crazier picks.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

never mind.........there now..........sure wish tho we could of used our nicks
so i knew who was who


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

okay.......now that i am in........where do i fill out the bracket?


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

once again.......never mind.........geez need my hand held i guess


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

made my second entry walkindude..........so that way ya'll know which is me

anyway to view other members bracket choices?


----------



## morkdach (Mar 19, 2008)

KSU#1
KU WILL BE CLOSE BEHIND


----------



## flyin'illini (Mar 20, 2008)

I am in.

flyin'illini = g hall 1

d88de - I had trouble with Drake and other pics.  I put them out to the sweet sixteen on some of my brackets.  Can they hang?

-glen


----------



## walking dude (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah........they can score..........ALL the starters can shoot the three's.......that pulls the defense out........then they go inside


----------



## jimr (Mar 20, 2008)

Walking Dude, you'll be able to see the other brackets after they start tomorrow. Good luck everyone.......lots of braggin' rights here.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah.......noticed that when i clicked on yu guys names.........

i got three entry's


----------



## pne123 (Mar 20, 2008)

after walking away w/ this I will have something to add to my signature line!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW......never seen someone type while sleeping/dreaming......


----------



## pne123 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been trying to figure it out.......why is the chicken so mad?


----------



## smoker matt 54 (Mar 20, 2008)

Im in!!! Good luck guys...your gonna need it!


----------



## smoker matt 54 (Mar 20, 2008)

You must be Dreaming!


----------



## richtee (Mar 20, 2008)

OK... I know virtually nothing about BB. It's basically the theoretical monkey/typewriter thing here. But I entered.


----------



## pne123 (Mar 20, 2008)

You still have time!! First game is at 12:20 eastern time. hurry.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 6, 2008)

well just missed it so ku will take it all


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmmm, I believe that KU was well out in front of  KSU this year!!!!!   (and every year since like 1543 or something!)

ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCK CHALK JAYHAWKS!!!!!  NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Apr 9, 2008)

Huh? I din't hear that.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 9, 2008)

wad he say


----------

